# Magellan Mag2 Breathable Waders



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Was at Academy today and saw the new Magellan Mag2 waders. My dad needs some new ones and I thought these could make a pretty good christmas present. I realize they recently came out but has anyone used them yet? if so what were your opinions, etc. I think paired with the magellan wading jacket I got him last year this could make for a pretty sweet combo. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

i asked the question a few weeks back and as a result of the positiveness of the resoses. I purchased a pair... and they are good ( if no great).


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

heard they were a great pair of waders...alot of postive feedbacks about themm..i want to get one soon.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Waders*

I am fixing to buy me a pair....what I like about them is you can buy three pair for the price of one pair of Sims. Gater


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the feedback fellas I think I've got enough to sell me on em. I may have to get a pair for myself as well. Using my bootwaders that I use for duck hunting on long wades isn't always the most comfortable thing in the world


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I have used mine 6 times and they are great. No problems yet. Can't beat the $99 for good waders!


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought a pair. Honestly I have only used them to keep me warm while out fishing and running in the winter. They work better than a raincoat! Anyone have ideas about how to dress under them fishing cooler water (it's in the 50's here now).
My buddy keeps telling me I need a pair of Neoprene waders also. Can't I just put on a couple of layers of under-armor?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wear fleece warm up pants and good socks.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*2x*

Works good



Haute Pursuit said:


> Just wear fleece warm up pants and good socks.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

x3.... perfect fleece pants.. I got a good pair at Cabelas...they are perfect.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys! That Trout Support DVD looks good also!
Will it help me down here in Sabine or is it mostly for like Matagorda and POC places like that. I pretty much grew up fishing down south and Galveston/Trinity (not that I don't still have a lot to learn) but this trout game on Sabine is like a different world!
These fish seem more like pelagic fish! Down south or in Trinity we could locate a bunch of fish off the edge of a reef and catch one after the other down here it seems like I catch one or two and they either quit biting or haul butt!


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Exactly what I need. I bought a pair of the white river breathables from Bass Pro, and they were great at first, but started to allow tiny amounts of water through the seams. i exchanged them, and the same thing happened to the next pair after about 10 trips or so. I took them back but I can only get store credit from bass pro since I lost my receipt. The lowest priced most basic simms (no pockets, belt) are like 150 bux!! If anyone wants to buy anything from Bass Pro let me know and I will exchange the card for cash. It has just over a hundred dollars on it. I really want to get the Magellan's


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I switched to Simms a few years ago after having two pair of breathable Magellans develop leaks at the seams in the feet. Hopefully these won't have the same problem. They definitely look good and they're priced right.

After my Simms give out (who knows how long that'll be), I might have to give these a try.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of us at TTF have been fishing in Mag2's and really like them. They're designed for the wadefisherman. This is a high dollar product for only 100 bucks.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had them for a 3 months. First time I exchanged cause they were too small. After using it twice it leaked and I exchanged for another. So far, haven't had any issues.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*They all leaK*

IMO they will all leak but being able to run to any academy. Grab a new pair is what sounds good.


----------

